# Blood Type



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

For the heck of it. Feel free to add information about antigens other than the A, B, O, Rh system if you know.

EDIT: B Negative for me, which is oh so appropriate.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm dead inside, therefore I have coagulated blood.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I don't knowww I wish I did.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I'm dead inside, therefore I have coagulated blood.


I have a very vivid imagination and this post is making me feel sick....

I don't know my blood type. How does one find out?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Science! Whee! I think you just need to expose a drop or two of your blood to A and B type antibodies, but I'm not sure for the Rh factor. Or find out your parents blood types and do some rockin awesome human genetics.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> I have a very vivid imagination and this post is making me feel sick....


Not a fan of this then. Some guy from Birmingham I know online thinks it is a shining example of British cuisine and loves it.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

O-


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Red :b

Seriously though, I have no idea.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

O-


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I think that diet for your blood type stuff is pseudoscience. Blood type just means you have or lack certain types of antigens on your blood cells. I'm not sure how that is tied in with diet.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

HIV Positive!


Too soon?


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm not 100% sure, but for some reason I want to say O+, as I remember a doctor saying it at some point.

For all the people bragging about having rare blood, O- is probably the worst blood type. When you need a transfusion, you're screwed because you can only receive O- blood, which is in short supply. Oh, and doctors will want to steal your blood as well for transfusions.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

nothing, with a little plus

I just realized I can only receive blood from two types and worry that I may bleed to death for no reason. Irrational fears yeah!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I don't knowww I wish I did.


I don't know either, I'll have to ask my mom when she gets in, see if she can tell me


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Squid24 said:


> nothing, with a little plus
> 
> I just realized I can only receive blood from two types and worry that I may bleed to death for no reason. Irrational fears yeah!


You can only receive blood from 2 types, but one of them (O+) is the most common blood type in the world by a wide margin, so it doesn't matter. Only O- people are going to have a hard time getting enough blood for transfusions.

Also, I can't find any evidence for type O blood being thinner, I just saw it somewhere but I can't find anything to back it up. It might be quackery


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

heroin said:


> EDIT: B Negative for me, which is oh so appropriate.


:ditto


tutliputli said:


> I have a very vivid imagination and this post is making me feel sick....
> 
> I don't know my blood type. How does one find out?


I found out in a high school biology class. We did the tests ourselves; it was pretty fun, lol.



Duke of Prunes said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but for some reason I want to say O+, as I remember a doctor saying it at some point.
> 
> For all the people bragging about having rare blood, O- is probably the worst blood type. When you need a transfusion, you're screwed because you can only receive O- blood, which is in short supply. Oh, and doctors will want to steal your blood as well for transfusions.


I have a tingling sensation that someone is a weee bit jealous


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

veron said:


> I found out in a high school biology class. We did the tests ourselves; it was pretty fun, lol.


They wouldn't let us do that, as they had some instances of people finding out they were adopted in our school from that exercise.


----------



## Kafuka (Jan 15, 2011)

O+


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I have no clue what my blood type is.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

M0rbid said:


> Mine is O. Not sure with +/-........ So I chose ice in my vein instead.


:ditto :high5

"Nobody makes me bleed my own blood."

1 point for anyone who knows what movie that is from. :b


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :ditto :high5
> 
> "Nobody makes me bleed my own blood."
> 
> 1 point for anyone who knows what movie that is from. :b


Dodgeball :b
White Goodman. xD


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

BluePhoenix54 said:


> Dodgeball :b
> White Goodman. xD


:high5

l 1


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :high5
> 
> l 1


:high5:boogie:clap
I love that movie, there's no way i'd forget one of my favorite quotes of the movie. :teeth


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

B+


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

They've taken so much blood from me you'd think I'd have found out at some point but nope. I have no idea.


----------



## eejm (Jan 22, 2010)

A+! I was a little disappointed when I found this out. I was hoping it would be a really rare blood type, but A+ is one of the more common ones. 

An easy way to find out your blood type is to donate blood. It's also a very good thing to do in general.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Hell yes for never donating blood, never donating organs and being cremated as soon as you die so they can't steal your organs.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> They wouldn't let us do that, as they had some instances of people finding out they were adopted in our school from that exercise.


:shock :lol


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Duke of Prunes said:


> You can only receive blood from 2 types, but one of them (O+) is the most common blood type in the world by a wide margin, so it doesn't matter. Only O- people are going to have a hard time getting enough blood for transfusions.


It won't matter because because I'm extremely unlikely to bleed to death and compatibility is really a small issue, but the quantity of people with the same blood type is irrelevant as the O+ people are also the most numerous to need and donate blood. In terms of percentages it's still a limited pool.

At least that's what the blood pumpers tell me to try to convince me that my type is in great need right now. VAMPIRES! back off!


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> They wouldn't let us do that, as they had some instances of people finding out they were adopted in our school from that exercise.


Adopted, or were switched at the hospital, or their mum were cheating...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't know.

I opted not to prick my finger and find out in HS biology class, because I'm a mega-sissy about blood. Just seeing a science teacher prick his own finger from across the room to produce a tiny drop I'm sure I couldn't even actually see at that distance was enough to make me nearly black out.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm O+.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> I opted not to prick my finger and find out in HS biology class, because I'm a mega-sissy about blood. Just seeing a science teacher prick his own finger from across the room to produce a tiny drop I'm sure I couldn't even actually see at that distance was enough to make me nearly black out.


The sight of blood doesn't bother me, but to intentionally pierce my skin with a sharp object? Not going to happen. I'm a huge wuss with needles too, I have major anxiety going to the doctor because I'm so afraid I'll have to get some kind of shot. The odd thing is I've done much, much worse things by accident at work. My hands are covered with scars from work injuries over the years; some of the cuts were so deep I left a trail of blood all over the floor until I was able to wash and wrap it up. I just brush it off and go right back to work like nothing happened...but come at me with a needle and I will completely freak out. :hide


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Where is the option for 'I haven't the slightest clue'? Seriously man I don't see it anywhere.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm AB negative. Yep. Dead serious.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

heroin said:


> Not a fan of this then. Some guy from Birmingham I know online thinks it is a shining example of British cuisine and loves it.


Bleh, it freaks me out. It's probably quite tasty though.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Why do you think we eat so much foreign food (other than our overpopulation of foreigners dominating the restaurant industry)? Our own food is either really bland (e.g. roast dinner), or really disgusting. Full English breakfast is good though if you don't have any black pudding in it.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

no idea


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

O-


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I used to know but now have no idea what my blood type is.


----------



## Sindelle (Oct 22, 2010)

AB+ 

which is actually kind of rare.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

AB+ with Rh-


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I know mine is O, but not sure whether it's positive or negative.


----------



## whosayswhat (Jan 28, 2011)

i donate blood a few times a year A-


----------



## vegetarian (Dec 30, 2010)

I wish I weighed enough to give blood because I'm A-. 
I cant believe someone in the thread also thought that you have to eat certain things for your own blood type. Definately not. 
Type O is not the least common. Its the most common. Type AB is the least common. 
AB+ is the universal recipient and type O- is the universal donor.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I'd donate blood too, type B- is fairly uncommon, but I've just had a bout of malaria and I've lost a lot of weight due to it too.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I remembered this poll going around - I only found out as I donate blood and got my donor card in the post!

O RhD positive


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

O+ 

I've given up trying to donate blood. I think I've tried 4 times, each time I've been turned down because I don't have enough iron. Oh well...


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

A+


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't know.. so I voted the last option x)


----------

